# Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß



## sundeule (1. April 2006)

Nachdem ich aufgrund der erwarteten Ankunft unseres frischen Kindes (Ein Sechspfünder vom letzten Sonntag  ) die letzte Zeit nicht loskonnte, habe ich heute mein Saisondebüt zelebriert.
Nach zwei Stunden intensiven Fischens durfte ich Zeuge werden, wie ein Kollege innerhalb der ersten zehn Minuten eine 69er Mefo fing|kopfkrat 
Ich konnte leider keine Mefo fangen#c 

Aber der ist ja auch nicht schlecht   :


----------



## sundeule (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Ach ja die Daten:

99cm
8,36 kg

Auf einen Falkfisch witch in blau/ silber

Es war ein Hammerdrill der sich eine halbe Stunde hingezogen hat. Unglaublich wie der abgegangen ist.
Auf dem Weg zum Strand ist mir noch eingefallen, dass der watkescher sauber im Keller hängt. Entsprechend aufregend war die Landung.
Ente gut alles gut!.
Jetzt bin ich stolz wie Bolle |rolleyes


----------



## Lachsy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Glückwunsch zur MEfo , was ein brocken

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bolle (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

...und icke bin ooch richtich stolz uff dich...:q :q :q 
feines Teil #6 #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch zur MEfo , was ein brocken


Hmmm... |kopfkrat Mefo?!? |rolleyes 


Sauber Teil! #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Was für ein Traumfisch. #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Suuuuuuupeerrrrrr TEIL #6#6#6. Dickes Petri!

Jetzt mal ne Frage... Am Schwanz kann man ja jetzt sehr gut sehen, was das nun ist. Ist das jetzt ein Lachs oder ne Mefo?

Absoluter Traumfisch #6#6#6


----------



## HD4ever (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

geiles Teil !!! :k  #r 
bin ja nur ein gaaaaaanz klein wenig neidisch .... :m


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				sundeule schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte leider keine Mefo fangen#c



Also ich denke dass sundbeule sich jedenfalls sicher ist dass es keine Mefo ist.
Mefo hin, Lachs her, ich sach nur: T-R-A-U-M-F-I-S-C-H !
Dickes Petri #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				smellslikefish schrieb:
			
		

> Mefo hin, Lachs her, ich sach nur: T-R-A-U-M-F-I-S-C-H !
> Dickes Petri #6




Nix da hin oder her... Ich möchte das gerne wissen, weil ich die Unterscheidungsmerkle immer noch nicht drauf habe! :q:m


----------



## Dipsdive (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				sundeule schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja die Daten:
> 
> 99cm
> 8,36 kg
> Jetzt bin ich stolz wie Bolle |rolleyes


 
die Proportionen des Fisches sind ja unglaublichhhhhh.......aber so ein Fisch wird ja bekanntlich öfters mal am 1. April gefangen


----------



## sundeule (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> die Proportionen des Fisches sind ja unglaublichhhhhh.......aber so ein Fisch wird ja bekanntlich öfters mal am 1. April gefangen


 
Dass sag ich Dir aber genau! Als ich zitternd die ersten zwei Telefonate geführt habe, bekam ich genau diese Antwort mit dem ersten April!


----------



## Byron (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Brocken!

Von der Statur her, sieht's für mich aus wie ein Lachs! Ne Mefo hätte 
bei 99 cm bestimmt 11 -12 kg. Auch die Schwanzwurzel sieht so aus,
als wenn man mit der Hand rumfassen könnte.
Ist der Fisch rund um Rügen rausgekommen? Da soll es ja viele Lachse
geben!
Aber trotzdem - *TRAUMFISCH!!!*

MfG  Byron


----------



## sundeule (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ne Frage... Am Schwanz kann man ja jetzt sehr gut sehen, was das nun ist. Ist das jetzt ein Lachs oder ne Mefo?


 
Also ich sehe einen Lachs, wenn mir das Adrenalin keinen Streich gespielt hat.
Ich kann ja nochmal ein "Liegebild" reinfummeln.


----------



## sundeule (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

So, noch mal ein Foddo von dem Kleinen:


----------



## sundeule (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				Byron schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Fisch rund um Rügen rausgekommen? Da soll es ja viele Lachse
> geben!MfG Byron


 
Jawohl, es ist ein Rüganer.


----------



## SergioTübingen (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Leck mich fett.. was für ein Fisch.. HErzlichen Glückwunsch! #6 #6 #6


----------



## sundeule (1. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Natürlich ein dickes Dankeschön an alle Gratulanten!
Jetzt gibt es noch ein Bierchen auf den Tag und dann ab in die Wagerechte.


----------



## Fischbox (2. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

*Saubere Sache Sundeule#6!Ein Traumfisch:l 
*

Wir wollen hoffen das der Fischbestand der Ostsee qualitativ nie schlechter sondern besser wird, auf das wir und unsere Kinder und Kindeskinder auch alle gute Chancen auf solch tolle Fänge haben.


----------



## goeddoek (2. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Möööönsch #6 

Auch von mir |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g  und Petri Heil zu dem Traumfang.
Das ist ja ein Brocken #r


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

pfffffffffft, welch ein brocken!!!!
sehr geiles tier glückwunsch dazu!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeirdPilot (2. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

WOW! 

was fürn brocken!#6  Traumfisch!

achja und für mich ganz klar nen lachs!


----------



## Waveman (2. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Congratulation #6 , was für ein Fisch .... und ich hab das ganze Wochenende die Bude renoviert #q , Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ....:v :v 

see you on the beach
waveman


----------



## Nordangler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Erste Sahne, Traumteil und noch einiges mehr. Meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem Teil.

Sehe ihn auch eher als Lachs an.

Sven


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (2. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Also wenn ihr ne Umfrage starten wollt was es denn nun ist dann macht für mich bei Hybride nen Strich


----------



## sundeule (2. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				smellslikefish schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ihr ne Umfrage starten wollt was es denn nun ist dann macht für mich bei Hybride nen Strich


 
Och nööh ich bleib dabei, einen Lachs gefangen zu haben. Keine Punkte unterhalb der Seitenlinie, Schwanzwurzelgriff möglich und Maulspalte auf Augenhöhe - dass sollte genügen.
Eine Mefo in der Größe würde meine Freude nicht schmälern.|rolleyes


----------



## Angelmann (2. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Wat soll die Diskussion???..........Ist zu 100% ein Lachs #h #h .......
Ich hab davon genug vom Boot gefangen...........Aber mein Traum wärs von der Küste.........

Dickes Petri#6 #6 #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Super |schild-g & Petri zu dem Nachwuchs in Form von 6Pfund ...
aber auch zu dem Brocken Lach´s...!

Wär ich auch stolz wie Bolle drauf|rolleyes


----------



## Wulli (3. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Moin,

erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch, und viel Freude mit Deinem 6Pfünder!!!!#6 

Dann natürlich ein dickes Petri von mir für den schönen fetten Lachs!!! Als ich mal zu Besuch auf Rügen war, wußte ich sofort: eine traum-Angelinsel!!!

Weiter so! (auch mit den Kindern! Davon brauchen wir noch mehr!!!#6 #6 )
Wie heißt denn der Nachwuchs?

Grüße

Wulli


----------



## sundeule (3. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch, und viel Freude mit Deinem 6Pfünder!!!!#6
> 
> ...


 
Armin heißt der Sechspfünder:q 
Nur mit dem "weiter so" lass ich dass mal. Mit dreifachem Nachwuchs liegen wir da ganz gut im Rennen...


----------



## Sailfisch (3. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs und dem Traumfisch!
Du bist ja ein richtiger Glücksritter!


----------



## Maddin (3. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Klasse Fisch, ganz toll!!#6 
Gratuliere ganz herzlich!


----------



## Gnilftz (3. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				Angelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Wat soll die Diskussion???..........Ist zu 100% ein Lachs




Jepp!!! 
N fettes Petri Heil und mein Neid is Dir gewiss!!!  #6 #6 #6 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Wulli (4. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				sundeule schrieb:
			
		

> Armin heißt der Sechspfünder:q
> Nur mit dem "weiter so" lass ich dass mal. Mit dreifachem Nachwuchs liegen wir da ganz gut im Rennen...



Stimmt! Mit drei Kindern bleibt ja auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum angeln!!
:q #6 

Wulli


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

och auch mit 3 en geht noch hier und da was...|rolleyes#h


----------



## sundeule (4. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> och auch mit 3 en geht noch hier und da was...|rolleyes#h


 
Eben! Sieht man doch. 

Familienministerin Ursula von der Leyen hat beschlossen:

Zur Bekämpfung der Kinderarmut in Deutschland werden künftig angelnde Väter anlässlich der Geburt des dritten Kindes mit dem Fang eines Lachses, wahlweise auch eines Wallers, Schuhkartons oder eines wohlgefüllten Tresors belohnt.

Nur deshalb:m


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (4. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Hallo |wavey: 
Auch ein dickes "*PETRI HEIL*" von mir...!!!
Echt schöner Fisch...#r


----------



## MefoProf (8. April 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Ich tendiere eindeutig zu Lachs! Schmale Schwanzwurzel und keine Punkte unterhalb der Seitenlinie. Macht das ganze aber wohl auch nicht schlechter! Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus DK.


----------



## Schleuse (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Hallo sundeule,

hab grad den Artikel im Esox über deinen Lachs gelesen...
ist zwar schon etwas her aber,
auch von mir Glückwunsch und ein dickes *Petri Heil* zu diesem Traumfisch!!! #6


----------



## sundeule (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

danke schön#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Saisonauftakt  fast nach (Meter)maß*

Auch ich möchte mich, wenn auch etwas verspätet, den Glückwünschen anschließen! :m :m :m 
Möge dein Sprössling immer gesund und munter aufwachsen und eine gute "Angelschule" durchlaufen. :q 
Das es sich bei deinem zweifelsohne traumhaften Fisch um einen Lachs handelt, erkennt man doch recht gut. Na und die Presse ist sich da ja auch einig. #6 
Den Drill hätte ich gerne, auch als Zuschauer, live mit erlebt. :m 

P.S. Zum Fang eines solchen Traumfisches gehört eine Menge Glück, aber auch ein sehr gutes Wissen um die Strandpirsch im Allgemeinen. :m :m :m 

Das hast du hiermit eindrucksvoll bewiesen!!! #6


----------

